# yamaha avr outer screws and ports having 5-10V AC voltage



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

*I purchased a Yamaha RXV-685 in June 2020.The screws,usb port,aux port or the insides of the vents of the Yamaha receiver is having small electricity.Its not something that will give a shock but yes it does give a tingling sensation if touched*.So naturally i took a tester and when i tested i found the small current.Its not there on the whole body probably due to the paint.

I thought this could be a defect and hence called up the seller and he checked his personal device and also some other Yamaha AVRs and found the presence of this small residual current.He wasn't aware about this till i reported it on my device.

i just need to confirm for peace of mind if its only certain AVRs or if this is there on every Yamaha AVR which may suggest that its as intended and not actually a defect.

Please find the attached photos.Could Indian Yamaha users please confirm if this is the case with all their AVRs?

Please note that the BODY doesn't have any current due to the paint coating but only the screws and any metallic part like the inside of the vents and the usb port and if u connect an AUX and put a tester to the other end of the aux cable u will see this current.

*Yamaha indian users can u pls check and confirm?*


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that type of probe, is it checking for AC or DC? If it's DC the USB port might show some current if that's a charging port, but I doubt the AUX port should. And definitely not the chassis screws.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

theJman said:


> I'm not familiar with that type of probe, is it checking for AC or DC? If it's DC the USB port might show some current if that's a charging port, but I doubt the AUX port should. And definitely not the chassis screws.


AC current it should be.its a tester screwdriver.normally lights up if u put in a live socket.its a defective piece with electricity all over the body


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have an older Yamaha that also did this. They are supposed to be double insulated to prevent any problems.
However when I plugged an external pre-amp into the Aux socket it was destroyed (The smoke got out)
I tested the connectors and screws and they were around 100 volts, we use 240 volt mains here.
I ended up replacing it with my Onkyo.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

robbo266317 said:


> I have an older Yamaha that also did this. They are supposed to be double insulated to prevent any problems.
> However when I plugged an external pre-amp into the Aux socket it was destroyed (The smoke got out)
> I tested the connectors and screws and they were around 100 volts, we use 240 volt mains here.
> I ended up replacing it with my Onkyo.


and thats abnormal rt.you shudnt have to do a DIY on a cotly piece of av equipment.isnt a fault a fault?


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

i tested it today.Its 10v AC.please see the attachment


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a Yamaha RX-A700 and found also some AC voltage on the chassis screw.
Magnitude is around 15Vac to 35Vac.
As I want to change it I will keep it like this until Black Friday.
The only workaround is to add a wire between a chassis screw and a GND plug.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

valer said:


> I have a Yamaha RX-A700 and found also some AC voltage on the chassis screw.
> Magnitude is around 15Vac to 35Vac.
> As I want to change it I will keep it like this until Black Friday.
> The only workaround is to add a wire between a chassis screw and a GND plug.


oh wow.it seems yamaha has zero quality checks.reason their management says none of our devices have this issue and urs is the first item whereas wen i check its like tossing a coin.sm have it and sm dont.its a defect and their service centres in india themselves told me to not plug in any other device lest it damages them.also dont u think its a bit of a stretch to be doing DIY on an item that u bought brand new and paid a good amt of money.its juat my thought that u shud be informing this to yamaha coz this is possibly a design flaw or a severe QA flaw or else u wont have diff yamaha models behaving differently.only then will yamha acknowledge this and fix it atleast in upcoming devices.they are still in denial.i dont know much but it seems yamaha is following in onkyos footsteps


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

an


valer said:


> I have a Yamaha RX-A700 and found also some AC voltage on the chassis screw.
> Magnitude is around 15Vac to 35Vac.
> As I want to change it I will keep it like this until Black Friday.
> The only workaround is to add a wire between a chassis screw and a GND plug.


and u bought this in US rt?


----------



## cocreatr (Feb 22, 2010)

Residual current within safe limits is normal for almost all mains-powered devices. Safety standards typically specify upper limit touch current 3.5 mA or 0.25 mA, less for medical devices with direct body contact.
It is caused by the small capacitance between mains voltage phases and chassis, e.g. from line filters to minimize radio interference.
If you ground the chassis, usually by the earth contact in a properly wired wall outlet, touch current goes away.
If capacitors are damaged, e.g by lightning or other overvoltage, the chassis may be hot and a hazard to your life or other devices you may connect. When the chassis is earthed, then a fuse will blow and protect you.
If in doubt, ask your neighborhood electrician.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

cocreatr said:


> Residual current within safe limits is normal for almost all mains-powered devices. Safety standards typically specify upper limit touch current 3.5 mA or 0.25 mA, less for medical devices with direct body contact.
> It is caused by the small capacitance between mains voltage phases and chassis, e.g. from line filters to minimize radio interference.
> If you ground the chassis, usually by the earth contact in a properly wired wall outlet, touch current goes away.
> If capacitors are damaged, e.g by lightning or other overvoltage, the chassis may be hot and a hazard to your life or other devices you may connect. When the chassis is earthed, then a fuse will blow and protect you.
> If in doubt, ask your neighborhood electrician.


yes but wat would u say about the same model not having this issue and yamaha itself telling me its a manufacturing defect.i know that grounding it will solve it but its like we r willfully giving yamaha the pass for an issue they themselves consider a defeft and so do other elctronics guys.have talked to a lot of them and thats the point.nobody says it will cause death but even they told me it shouldnt be there on such a costly device and that too on a doubly insulated item.its another issue if we consider or not consider to ignore or do our own DIYs.its like getting a broken or scratched back glass on a brand new iphone and us saying that slapping a skin on it wud hide it.a defect is a defect when it shudnt ideally be there.thats why they call it doubly insulated.if the residual current had to be normal then why isnt it there on all devices and atleast on the same model.i got proof that similar model doesnt have any residual current on it.on my 10V AC the authorized service centres asked me to unplug every electronic device from the avr as in the long term this leakage will affect them.


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

It is not a big issue: this residual AC voltage is not evacuated because the chassis is not grounded properly.
In Europe the main plug are not polarized, also you can invert the plug to find the position where the residual voltage is the lower.
Alas in the US it is not possible to invert the main plug.
In the old time, on my Marantz receiver, there was a grounding connection at the back panel.
Alas the newly design AVR do not have that any more.
I will look at it carefully for my next AVR (hdmi 2.1).


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

valer said:


> It is not a big issue: this residual AC voltage is not evacuated because the chassis is not grounded properly.
> In Europe the main plug are not polarized, also you can invert the plug to find the position where the residual voltage is the lower.
> Alas in the US it is not possible to invert the main plug.
> In the old time, on my Marantz receiver, there was a grounding connection at the back panel.
> ...


i have reversed the plug and checked wen i discovered this first.have tried eveything that can be done before i asking others to check.i know this is a grounding issue but as also agreed by yamaha it shudnt ideally exist.pls correct me if i am wrong.why do some models have it and then sm dont.wat does it tell u about the avr.leave the idea about is it harmful or harmless or anythng.
let me ask this.if our phn battery drains say in 3 hrs instead of the usual 6 wud we be content charging it more frequently or wud we raise it with the manufacturer considering other similar phns dont have that issue?
in this case if i plug an ipod to the usb i can feel the shock on the ipod nanos body.i cant find any "normalcy" in that.again correct me if i am wrong but dont u think paying up for a brand new item and wen u get issues which the model normally foesnt have calls for an introspection rather than us buyers doing DIYs??
and the fact of the matter is that i have it and amone else doesnt have for the same model.also i have tried connecting this avr to atleast 2 other sockets in different localities even 5km apart.same result.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

valer said:


> It is not a big issue: this residual AC voltage is not evacuated because the chassis is not grounded properly.
> In Europe the main plug are not polarized, also you can invert the plug to find the position where the residual voltage is the lower.
> Alas in the US it is not possible to invert the main plug.
> In the old time, on my Marantz receiver, there was a grounding connection at the back panel.
> ...


hi i have a request.so got this reply from yamaha again telling that none of their devices have leakage issue save mine.if possible and i totally understand if you arent fine sharing the details but can u share your product images with the electricity leakage issue highlighted using a tester or smthng and also the serial number of the device.will collect all these and send to yamaha india management.And pls pls pls do complain to yamaha USA or wherever u are and escalate this and post it to their fb pges or anythng.yamaha is trying to take the safest route and bluffing.lets make them realise they are bloody wrong.

Heres the reply from yamaha.They have been telling me over the phone that none of their devices have such an issue i.e., electric voltage on the chassis and that mine is a defect but they still wont confirm the manufacturing defect.

SO please do inform yamaha and share it also.These are defective devices no matter u ground them or not and yamaha needs to acknowledge that.As mentined at the start iof this mail i had specifically said i dont need repair but replacement but still see the reply after 4 days of to and fro mails.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Where did you buy the unit? Was it from an authorized dealer? Was it new or a refurb?


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

3dbinCanada said:


> Where did you buy the unit? Was it from an authorized dealer? Was it new or a refurb?


bought the unit in india from a seller on amazon india which was an amazon fulfilled item.
The item is a new item.order placed on 4th june,2020.reveived on 13th june.return window closed on 21st june and hence amazon wont take it back now even after intimation of this issue.
yamaha confirmed its a valid item marked for sale in india and not a grey market stuff.
They also added that none of their avrs or amplifiers etc have this issue and hence this is a one off issue.however i know of atleast 2 cases of a aventage,an amplifier respt and one other person having same issue but still thinking it as normal and doing their own DIYs refusing to raise it to yamaha.Thats why yamaha can still claim as mine being a one off issue and as per my knowledge which is again a small dataset some avrs/amplifiers of previous generation too have this issue and if not highlighted on a large scale now,will continue on future models since yamaha is in abject denial mode.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

sand87ch said:


> bought the unit in india from a seller on amazon india which was an amazon fulfilled item.
> The item is a new item.order placed on 4th june,2020.reveived on 13th june.return window closed on 21st june and hence amazon wont take it back now even after intimation of this issue.
> yamaha confirmed its a valid item marked for sale in india and not a grey market stuff.
> They also added that none of their avrs or amplifiers etc have this issue and hence this is a one off issue.however i know of atleast 2 cases of a aventage,an amplifier respt and one other person having same issue but still thinking it as normal and doing their own DIYs refusing to raise it to yamaha.Thats why yamaha can still claim as mine being a one off issue and as per my knowledge which is again a small dataset some avrs/amplifiers of previous generation too have this issue and if not highlighted on a large scale now,will continue on future models since yamaha is in abject denial mode.


It is an unusual problem. I have 4 Yamaha AVRs, 1 purchased new and the other 3 used and none of them exhibited this kind of problem. They are all still working without issue.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

3dbinCanada said:


> It is an unusual problem. I have 4 Yamaha AVRs, 1 purchased new and the other 3 used and none of them exhibited this kind of problem. They are all still working without issue.


great.cool.its gud u dont have it.coz the reply from yamaha to the issue hasnt been satisfactory.they seem to suggest none of their devices can have it whereas i am aware of atleast 2,one is US and one in india that have this issue.also diff models.thats wat is truly surprising.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

to every yamaha user i have a request..an earnest request.please whoever has leakage current over his/her avr report to yamaha.
today i took it to the authorized service at my place and they checked over an analog meter and its 5V ac.sm more devices there have lesser voltages but yamaha is being highly evasive.a branch manager called and first said no yamaha devices have this.so i asked then why do these have.he evaded and later said most have it.so i told him.get a grip .is it there or not coz in both he cudnt answer why same models of two people either have it or dont have it.similar issue across models and even generations.he agreed that they will report it above to prevent in future and thanked
me for raising this issue.i have just this earnest request.its not leakage or any other distribution issue but an issue with avr.
today on an analog multimeter it registered 5V ac.the tester lights up well and another guy too felt the voltage on his skin.
wat i saying is the ques isnt if its harmles or residual or not but why do diff models have diff behaviour.why does yamaha very confidently say leakage voltage on body is a defect and yet users just refuse to accept.
why i ask to raise it loud and clear is because let yamaha cm forward and say openly as to what it is?is there or is there not and either ways then why does their avr behave differently for the same model??
Am not a big knowledgeble guy as others in this forum but i am just askng logically.neither i nor the branch guy cud answer my query


----------



## cocreatr (Feb 22, 2010)

sand87ch said:


> yes but wat would u say about the same model not having this issue and yamaha itself telling me its a manufacturing defect.i know that grounding it will solve it but its like we r willfully giving yamaha the pass for an issue they themselves consider a defect and so do other electronics guys.have talked to a lot of them and thats the point...the authorized service centres asked me to unplug every electronic device from the avr as in the long term this leakage will affect them.


if the product fails to perform as specified and the service center confirms it, use the warranty agreement and get it repaired or replaced. An AVR is built to connect to other devices, without damaging them. 
If they fix yours, allow the salespeople to claim they never heard of such issue. The illusion saves face officially, even if forum readers know better. If they have too many cases they may do a recall anyway.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

cocreatr said:


> if the product fails to perform as specified and the service center confirms it, use the warranty agreement and get it repaired or replaced. An AVR is built to connect to other devices, without damaging them.
> If they fix yours, allow the salespeople to claim they never heard of such issue. The illusion saves face officially, even if forum readers know better. If they have too many cases they may do a recall anyway.


the problem is unless users report it widely on social media or we need to create sm kind of a thread on reditt for others to join...smone whos followed widely in these audio forums yamaha will keep creating this illusion.
This is what i am appealing.its not about my faulty avr but i am really afraid to go purchase a new one as with a small dataset if there is so much variation i guess a lot many users across the world have it who either use the grounding screw or just live with it.i guess if we are paying for a reliable model from a brand we shouldnt have to adjust period and thats why i am appealing to all readers with yamaha to flag this widely so that this gets noticed.dont be content that u can manage.the thing is after burning a hole thru ur pocket u shuldnt be told to live with it.

And regarding repair they will do that.but if the whole idea was to repair a brand new device them why not go for a refurb.why spend on a new one at all??yamaha categorically says it wont replace and not only that thier attitude and arrogance is sickening.its like the same nokia used to have during its heydays.


----------



## cocreatr (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I have not seen anyone report their measurement data completely, including input voltage, frequency and most important: measured touch current. Not some stray voltage. In this thread the largest likely root cause of measured variation is the impedance of the different meters and ranges everyone is using. Make the data transparent enough to be repeatable and you may find enough faulty products to move the needle. We all learn something in the process.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

cocreatr said:


> Well, I have not seen anyone report their measurement data completely, including input voltage, frequency and most important: measured touch current. Not some stray voltage. In this thread the largest likely root cause of measured variation is the impedance of the different meters and ranges everyone is using. Make the data transparent enough to be repeatable and you may find enough faulty products to move the needle. We all learn something in the process.


rather than measured voltage or anythng wat we need to understand is just one thing.yamaha themselves suggest this voltage shudnt even be there but yet many have it across models and sm dont.that pretty much is indicative of a larger problem which yamaha is either aware of or not.either ways i guess people who can and know test their electric sockets and try finding out this issue.by stating that everythng else rather than yamaha is at fault is like clearing apple even if it has some issue on its phones which it would obviously deny to prevent recalls and the fallout.

what i have seen is that many yamaha avrs and amplifiers have this problem and many have known this but live with it as i said.so yamaha gets the deniability factor.
consider the fact that this company asked me to check for the voltage at their service centre saying that it cud be my home wiring which inhad already checked and cross checked at 3 other homes.and wen it was also reflecting at their service centre they send me a mail stating this is floating ground and thats why the voltage is there.ground it or fix ur home.though wen asked why at their service centre there was a big silence.


----------



## cocreatr (Feb 22, 2010)

If the service technicians accept “chassis voltage” as a problem, and have no better answers than the waffling you describe, we have a systemic issue indeed. I see no way to fix it by forum discussion. A few customers demanding repair or replacement may get them on the road to fix it for good. You know why? Because they need to explain how they confirmed the customer’s claim was valid, to get the national or global head office to pay the warranty cost. Head office may learn there is a product issue or they may learn which of their staff need a competence upgrade. Good luck, I have no more answers.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

cocreatr said:


> If the service technicians accept “chassis voltage” as a problem, and have no better answers than the waffling you describe, we have a systemic issue indeed. I see no way to fix it by forum discussion. A few customers demanding repair or replacement may get them on the road to fix it for good. You know why? Because they need to explain how they confirmed the customer’s claim was valid, to get the national or global head office to pay the warranty cost. Head office may learn there is a product issue or they may learn which of their staff need a competence upgrade. Good luck, I have no more answers.


its the head office indeed that is bungling up and passing self contradictory comments in written mail.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

cocreatr said:


> If the service technicians accept “chassis voltage” as a problem, and have no better answers than the waffling you describe, we have a systemic issue indeed. I see no way to fix it by forum discussion. A few customers demanding repair or replacement may get them on the road to fix it for good. You know why? Because they need to explain how they confirmed the customer’s claim was valid, to get the national or global head office to pay the warranty cost. Head office may learn there is a product issue or they may learn which of their staff need a competence upgrade. Good luck, I have no more answers.


anyways have sent yamaha music india a legal notice.atleast that should make them notice even if it doesnt bring any change in their stand on my issue.atleast i can purchase upcoming models of theirs peacefully


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

cocreatr said:


> If the service technicians accept “chassis voltage” as a problem, and have no better answers than the waffling you describe, we have a systemic issue indeed. I see no way to fix it by forum discussion. A few customers demanding repair or replacement may get them on the road to fix it for good. You know why? Because they need to explain how they confirmed the customer’s claim was valid, to get the national or global head office to pay the warranty cost. Head office may learn there is a product issue or they may learn which of their staff need a competence upgrade. Good luck, I have no more answers.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Even a severe ¨chassis voltage¨ problem is not necessarily indicative of an AV component fault. I note that you are from India, so the first question is about your local mains power distribution configuration. I live in Lima, Peru, where there is a catastrophic ¨chassis voltage¨ problem with just about all major domestic appliances (apart from new double insulated small appliances). We experience minor to severe ¨tickles¨ touching stoves, refrigerators… and have constant failures of new smart TV and PC mainboards and power supplies, HDMI and USB ports, AV components, routers/modems etc., also causing faintly flickering fluorescent lights when supposedly ¨OFF¨, and 20,000 hour LED lamp failures after some few months of use !?!
> ...


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

PLEASE READ THIS ENTIRE MESSAGE... How much do you know about electricity? Is the power plug you use in India "polarized" so that it can only be inserted into an AC power socket ONE WAY? If the answer to that question is NO, then unplug the power cord, reverse the prongs on the power plug by rotating the power plug 180 degrees, then plug it in again and check the voltage on the chassis. If you still have a voltage on the chassis, you can stop it by making a ground/earth wire that connects the Yamaha receiver chassis (use any screw on the back of the Yamaha, but you need to remove the paint around the screw for good electrical connection. The Yamaha receiver is designed to work on electrical systems with 1 wire providing power (220 VAC or 120 VAC) while the second wire is "neutral" which is not exactly the same thing as "ground" or "earth". If your electricity supply is 120 VAC on BOTH wires (when they combine, you get 220 VAC), that is NOT CORRECT for the Yamaha receiver. Another possible problem is the electrical ground in your home or apartment building. Older buildings often have NO actual ground or earth connection. They may have connected the ground/earth to a water pipe or metal sewer pipe... that is a VERY BAD and UNSAFE ground that can become unreliable over time. You MUST have a good "ground" or "earth" for the electricity in your home or apartment. "Proper" ground/earth rods are made of copper and are about 3-3.5 meters long. These are driven into the ground until perhaps 1/3 of a meter of the rod remains above the ground (dirt). AND the ground rod should be put into dirt that is NOT very dry. The ground rod needs moisture in the dirt to operate efficiently. The ground rod will not be connected directly to your Yamaha AVR but the neutral AC power line eventually references ground/earth at some point and that can be all it takes to remove leakage voltage into the neutral wire.


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

Da Wiz said:


> PLEASE READ THIS ENTIRE MESSAGE... How much do you know about electricity? Is the power plug you use in India "polarized" so that it can only be inserted into an AC power socket ONE WAY? If the answer to that question is NO, then unplug the power cord, reverse the prongs on the power plug by rotating the power plug 180 degrees, then plug it in again and check the voltage on the chassis. If you still have a voltage on the chassis, you can stop it by making a ground/earth wire that connects the Yamaha receiver chassis (use any screw on the back of the Yamaha, but you need to remove the paint around the screw for good electrical connection. The Yamaha receiver is designed to work on electrical systems with 1 wire providing power (220 VAC or 120 VAC) while the second wire is "neutral" which is not exactly the same thing as "ground" or "earth". If your electricity supply is 120 VAC on BOTH wires (when they combine, you get 220 VAC), that is NOT CORRECT for the Yamaha receiver. Another possible problem is the electrical ground in your home or apartment building. Older buildings often have NO actual ground or earth connection. They may have connected the ground/earth to a water pipe or metal sewer pipe... that is a VERY BAD and UNSAFE ground that can become unreliable over time. You MUST have a good "ground" or "earth" for the electricity in your home or apartment. "Proper" ground/earth rods are made of copper and are about 3-3.5 meters long. These are driven into the ground until perhaps 1/3 of a meter of the rod remains above the ground (dirt). AND the ground rod should be put into dirt that is NOT very dry. The ground rod needs moisture in the dirt to operate efficiently. The ground rod will not be connected directly to your Yamaha AVR but the neutral AC power line eventually references ground/earth at some point and that can be all it takes to remove leakage voltage into the neutral wire.


Excellent advice in general, for civilized counties. The only issue is that if the mains power supply is floating as I described for Lima, peru, then reversing the mains plus will not really help as neither polarity is 0 VAC.


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

I am living in USA and cannot reverse the power plug as it is polarized. Chassis voltage is around 15V/35V and it is propagated to all the equipment RCA connectors and even the hdmi of the TV.
The only solution that I see is to add a green/yellow wire from a chassis screw to the Ground (Earth) of the power supply plug.
I did it before on another amplifier that had a grounding tab.
Before doing that I have to check the voltage between the chassis and the Ground (Earth) of the power supply plug.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

Da Wiz said:


> PLEASE READ THIS ENTIRE MESSAGE... How much do you know about electricity? Is the power plug you use in India "polarized" so that it can only be inserted into an AC power socket ONE WAY? If the answer to that question is NO, then unplug the power cord, reverse the prongs on the power plug by rotating the power plug 180 degrees, then plug it in again and check the voltage on the chassis. If you still have a voltage on the chassis, you can stop it by making a ground/earth wire that connects the Yamaha receiver chassis (use any screw on the back of the Yamaha, but you need to remove the paint around the screw for good electrical connection. The Yamaha receiver is designed to work on electrical systems with 1 wire providing power (220 VAC or 120 VAC) while the second wire is "neutral" which is not exactly the same thing as "ground" or "earth". If your electricity supply is 120 VAC on BOTH wires (when they combine, you get 220 VAC), that is NOT CORRECT for the Yamaha receiver. Another possible problem is the electrical ground in your home or apartment building. Older buildings often have NO actual ground or earth connection. They may have connected the ground/earth to a water pipe or metal sewer pipe... that is a VERY BAD and UNSAFE ground that can become unreliable over time. You MUST have a good "ground" or "earth" for the electricity in your home or apartment. "Proper" ground/earth rods are made of copper and are about 3-3.5 meters long. These are driven into the ground until perhaps 1/3 of a meter of the rod remains above the ground (dirt). AND the ground rod should be put into dirt that is NOT very dry. The ground rod needs moisture in the dirt to operate efficiently. The ground rod will not be connected directly to your Yamaha AVR but the neutral AC power line eventually references ground/earth at some point and that can be all it takes to remove leakage voltage into the neutral wire.


well for starters i happen to be an electronics engineer and i probably guess i know what am saying.lets go one by one
1.ya reversing the plug i already did it.thats not the reason.
2. i have checked it at 3 seperate well built new homes and i think u didnt read or chose to ignore the fact that this was even checked at the yamaha authorized service centre.now please dont tell me they were wrong as well.
Now coming to my home these are the analog multimeter readings
neutral-phase -230
phase-ground -230
neutral-phase-0
so theres practically no issue.this is actually either an smps or transformer issue and yamaha hasnt taken care of the floating ground and the voltage is now on the body.
i dont know why customers would like to absolve yamaha from the defect because clearly here they are saying both 1.only mine among the lot has it and wen asked as to why diff models across the world does they say 2.its there on almost all and then wen i ask why many of all these models dont have it they start speaking **** which isnt remotely related to the question as they know they dont have an answer.
see i have nothing against yamaha and i know yamaha has its fans but that doesnt qualify to absolve yamaha of its bad QA.
now coming back to grounding it.i didnt buy a costly receiver to start doing DIY u see.i cud have them gone for cheaper amps.
see this is wat i have been saying all along.only because say for example apple produces 2 phones and one gives 3 hrs backup and the other 6 doesnt mean that the guy who spent same money is asked to increase his charging frequency per day.its absurd.a fault is a fault is a fault.its not only that.the company has been super evasive about this.only one service manager accepted it and said a report will be filed and escalated to prevent this on upcoming models.


----------



## valer (Apr 16, 2018)

"yamaha hasn't taken care of the floating ground and the voltage is now on the body "
It is exactly the root cause.
I got a similar issue but worst (90vac) on a Marantz in the 80's.
At that time safety regulation were very relaxed.
My guess is that it is the power transformer that is leaking some voltage to the chassis.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

valer said:


> "yamaha hasn't taken care of the floating ground and the voltage is now on the body "
> It is exactly the root cause.
> I got a similar issue but worst (90vac) on a Marantz in the 80's.
> At that time safety regulation were very relaxed.
> My guess is that it is the power transformer that is leaking some voltage to the chassis.


the scary part is this.the seller had told me this at first.even if u go to yamaha they will blame ur wiring and that will be it.he said even some devices he own too have this.he even showed me over a video call.Thing is yamaha users who have seen this are also in the same denial mode that yamaha is.its strange they will blame their transmission or ground it using a wire without even thinking twice as to why they shud put up with a defect that the manufacturer is not only responsible for but adamant enough not to fix it and blame the consumers local transmission for the cause.Thats wat is sickening.also this isnt an isolated issue.across regions and across diff models even amplifiers of yamaha have this.u know wat they were arrogant enough to tell me no,never till date this has occured and that we have checked with all our service centres if they have got similar complaints.now u see whr the blame rests.us customers who never report therby letting yamaha easily off the hook and thats why this issue persists across generations and on random models.if we raise voice enough they wont be able to deny and will actually start looking into this and fixing it.if not current devices at least we wont get defective devices in future and it wud also serve as a wake up call for other avr manufacturers too.but alas even after few weeks of giving all details wen again yamaha users or general users on diff forums keep asking same ques smhw to satisy themselves or i dont know why to smhw pin it on the home electrical connection is surprising.i thought customers shud be holding their providers to higher standards.the hell will they sell it to u for less as urs seem to have this issue...no rt?then i dont see why u cant ask them as to why ur product is having smthng which doesnt exist on others.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I did not ignore that it was in the Yamaha service center. I only ignored how useless service centers are for this because it is very possible they do not understand the issue or how to troubleshoot it. In the USA, service centers are not operated by the manufacturers... they are just companies with "technicians" (who know how to change parts for common problems, but who won't be skilled enough to deal with voltage leaking to the chassis. In the US, these people may be paid $20 per hour or $40,000 per year but they have no "degree" from a university. An electrical engineer would be paid $50 per hour (or more) and would never work in a service center when a larger salary is possible working for a company that uses electrical engineers to design new equipment. So when anybody says, it has been to the manufacturer service center, that is not really a great place for a device with an unusual problem to be diagnosed and fixed. I would send a "registered" letter to Yamaha in India (so you have proof that they received the letter) telling them that if you or anyone else is harmed by electrical voltage on the chassis of the AVR you own as long as you own it and that Yamaha and the Service Center will be responsible for the medical bills or death. Maybe you know somebody who knows how to write a good letter... a lawyer/solicitor maybe.


----------



## sand87ch (Aug 7, 2020)

Da Wiz said:


> I did not ignore that it was in the Yamaha service center. I only ignored how useless service centers are for this because it is very possible they do not understand the issue or how to troubleshoot it. In the USA, service centers are not operated by the manufacturers... they are just companies with "technicians" (who know how to change parts for common problems, but who won't be skilled enough to deal with voltage leaking to the chassis. In the US, these people may be paid $20 per hour or $40,000 per year but they have no "degree" from a university. An electrical engineer would be paid $50 per hour (or more) and would never work in a service center when a larger salary is possible working for a company that uses electrical engineers to design new equipment. So when anybody says, it has been to the manufacturer service center, that is not really a great place for a device with an unusual problem to be diagnosed and fixed. I would send a "registered" letter to Yamaha in India (so you have proof that they received the letter) telling them that if you or anyone else is harmed by electrical voltage on the chassis of the AVR you own as long as you own it and that Yamaha and the Service Center will be responsible for the medical bills or death. Maybe you know somebody who knows how to write a good letter... a lawyer/solicitor maybe.


hmm.i sent them a legal notice to which they havent responded yet.there are many issues at hand here

1.attitude and arrogance of yamaha.saying smthng just to deny smthng.often contradicting the statement they said 5 mins earlier

2. the existence of an issue on multiple devices that too across regions which they sometimes claim to be a defect and sometimes dont depending on wat u accuse them of.unless they accept this it will keep occuring on models in future as well.i say so because it has been there on sm previous gen models viz.,473.And its very very bad to ask consumer to ground it wen u paid for a device that shud work the way it claims to.

as i have been saying earlier even in india i have yet to meet such kind of ineptitude from a private firm.


----------

